

Ask HN: a bookmarking app focused on the content - paglia_s

Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve been thinking for some time about this idea, an app (a bit like getpocket.com) that given a link extract the valuable informations out of it but not limited to articles. You give it a Flickr photo url and shows only the photo, a vimeo video only the video player,...<p>You could organize those links in list and share them with everyone else like many other bookmarking apps do but more focused on the real content.<p>What do you think?
Which type of content&#x2F;websites would you like it to support?
======
alouanchi
Hi. If I understand it's like parsing and putting a link extract for users
next the content. So if it's that it can be help some.

But quick question, if I want the content and the video/photo under the same
bookmark link. Will it not be as getpocket?.

If you don't mind. I will be more interested on the app that can track the
update of the content or the comments or even the product price. But I don't
know either if it's good idea.

Good luck.

~~~
paglia_s
But I'm not really sure, it's just a random idea that I've implemented in part
and would like to have some feedback so let me know what do you think

~~~
alouanchi
For now I don't see it fitting my need. But if I have many many bookmarks, how
can I deal with them? what if there is a rank feature to let me see what the
audience/friends are interested on will be greet. Like hot/cold.

Edit: Just to let you know I am in the same case then you
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7692320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7692320)).

